
Ask HN: Online games to play with isolated loved ones - tangental
With a lot of older people isolated in care facilities, and general advice for older people to stay at home, what online games are there out there suitable for families and friends to play together?
======
nickmancol
This one is simple, cheap and enjoyable for many age targets
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NFQS26B](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NFQS26B)
you can get a version for kids too.

~~~
ChrisGranger
The question is asking about _online_ games...

~~~
nickmancol
Oh sorry, missed completely. Then I would say Civ 4.

------
yanko
Escape from Tarkov Is a good choice

